# Dell D630 Lagging problem



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,
For last few weeks, I've been getting lagging issues when I go on applications or youtube or flash games etc. and the machine goes horribly slow, even lags on video on youtube
The only solution I found is to reboot the machine but again after about 15-30 minutes, it lags again.
Weirdly, if I stop charging and use the laptop's battery instead, it doesn't lag! But obviously my battery doesn't last forever.
My laptop works completely great 1 month ago, no lags at all.
Here's some of my laptop information
Dell latitude D630
2 GHz
2 G RAM
Intel 965 express chipset family
I've tried lots of things but no help, virus scanning, cleaning registry, stopping unnecessary programs and I've got 10GB free on my local drive.

Thanks a lot for anyhelp ray:

Pangb


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi pangb

1. Removing the battery and run on ac power cord only, see what happens.
2. Play a DVD or a game for about 15 - 20 mins and see what happens.

When you get the lagging issue does your fan speed up.


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi night_shift,
Firstly, thanks for your help.
I don't know how to remove the battery, can you give me any advice?(It's a Dell latitude D630 laptop.)
No, the fan doesn't speed up that much and there is no particular noise when it lags.
Thanks
Pangb


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

I managed to take the battery out and played fifa10,
and it lags horribly after about 3 minutes.

By the way, a month ago when I don't have any lagging issue, the fan used to speed up when I play games and it makes quite a big noise but now it doesn't even make any noises. So I'm guessing there's something to do with the fan but I don't get why it runs perfectly fine on battery.

Thanks


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok

The charger and battery uses SMART technology, meaning that they communicate with each other. If the charger fails it can cause the type of problem you are experiencing. Would it be possible to borrow one from somewhere just to prove this?


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, I borrowed one from my friend and it solved the problem!
Thanks a lot indeed but in case he wants it back, is there any solution to solve that problem?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

You will need to buy a replacement charger. Look at the model number on the charger and see what you can find on the internet. If you need help let me know.


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

but my charger works completely fine on my friend's laptop


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

unfortunately, i realized that the lagging issue is still there... but less serious.
the CPU usage goes up to 80-100%


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry I misunderstood.

Check in the task manager under processes and see what is hogging CPU. (Ctrl + Alt + Delete select Task Manager and look in Processes).


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

should i look for CPU or Mem Usage?
system Idle Process is taking 90-99 cpu
others are taking 0-1
for Mem Usage
it varies, sometimes explorer.exe takes quite a lot, svchost and wuauclt.exe also take quite a lot


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok 

System Idle Process taking 90-99% is ok, this is not as much a process but an indication of cpu available for use.

Play fifa10 (assuming its the pc game and not online) when the laptop goes into its serious lagging, check for processes hogging the cpu, also how much physical memory is being used and check network usage and see if that increases, all from the task manager.


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

other process are not hogging much CPU, chrome.exe is very unstable, it takes 5-50 CPU
others take no more than 10
Physical Mem total : 2086808
available: 1348440
system Cache: 903888
and network usage is not increased, 0.1%


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you use Google Chrome as your default browser? If you do, have you just started using Chrome as your browser? And have these problems started since you installed Chrome?


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

I do use Google Chrome as my browser and no, these problems started when i was using IE and i changed into Chrome to see any improvement but it still lags.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, think back to the time when this problem first started, just prior to this did you do anything major to your system i.e. update Windows, install a service pack, remove software, update drivers, system maintenance etc. anything?


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

No, nothing big


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok. When the laptop starts to lag I want you to gently wiggle and push the ac cord where it conects to your laptop dc in socket. As you move it around see if you can get it to stop lagging.


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

No,,, there's no difference


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Are you running XP with the Seven Remix XP theme? If so for how long, and the lagging issues could they have started when you installed Seven Remix XP?


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm running xp but not with seven remix xp anymore, that was about 1 year ago and it didn't cause any problem


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Look at your power options Start→ Settings→ Control Panel→ Power Options→ Power Meter and check the settings. 

Go to Dell web site and update to latest bios version.


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

AC power
91% (charging)
Battery name Dell J825J8
Unique ID: 1387PanasonicDell J825J8
Chemistry: LION
Power state: On line, charging
Manufacter: Panasonic


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

This only proves your computer and battery are comunicating ok.
Go to advance power settings and return to default settings.


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry how to return to default settings?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Right click on your battery icon --> Power Options --> Change plan settings (any one will do) --> Change advance power settings --> Restore plan defaults.

I think this is the same method for you D630, it should be in your user guide. Also set any power plans to high performance.


----------



## pangb (Jun 15, 2009)

when i right click it gives me "adjust power property" and "Power Meter" when i click adjust power property, it lets me change power schemes, and i choose minimal power management, neither of the options let me to restore to default, and i don't have my user guide with so sorry about that


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Heres a link for all your manuals.Dell Latitude D630 manuals Go into the Quick Reference Guide and look for Using a battery section and follow the instructions there. See how you get on.


----------



## davebahr (Apr 22, 2010)

Using a Dell D630 with a fresh Windows 7 32 bit install, I have been experiencing the same performance issue. Using the Intel CPU monitoring software, I have found that when the poor performance symptoms are present, the CPU speed is at 60% and the bus speed is at 200MHz.

Using the advanced settings in the Power Options control panel, I have set the minimum and maximum CPU speed to 100%. This has had no effect. The Intel software still reports reduced CPU and bus speeds.

Why wouldn't the Power Options control panel have any affect? Any suggestions for something else to try?


----------

